# Why does BMW use orange lights to illuminate the instrument panel?



## TyPe-ZeRo (Mar 3, 2007)

One night I was really high with a friend and we were parked somewhere talking about cars. My friend asked, "Why does BMW use ugly orange to light up the instrument panel whereas VW uses the much nicer blue and red?"

I had fortunately read an article somewhere on the internet saying why specifically BMW uses orange. I said something like, "BMW uses the color orange because it's easy for the eyes to quickly adjust and be able to read and that despite it not being as inviting as other colors used in different cars, BMW decided it was the best color to quickly glance at and not be drawn in to for too long as you are supposed to keep your eyes on the road and not the lights that light up the gauges.".

However now i'm having trouble locating that article and that I want to be sure I have decent credibility before I spout things as fact. Hopefully someone can shed light as to why BMW uses orange? Thanks!


----------



## San Diego E36 (Apr 19, 2009)

i remember reading about this also, tried to do a search on google for you but couldn't find it, but will keep an eye out for you type zero.


----------



## gcreese (Feb 24, 2009)

BMW chose orange because it's a good compromise between red and yellow: red is best for not disturbing night vision, but red doesn't always illuminate things well. See: http://www.theledlight.com/color.html


----------



## San Diego E36 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks gcreese you beat me to it


----------



## loveless4577 (Feb 29, 2008)

I read that article also. I am not crazy about the orange but it really is good for night vision.


----------



## corys (Apr 19, 2009)

the yellow wave length of light is the one the eyes are most sensitive to--orange is a good compromise of clarity and comfort.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

When you drive for prolonged periods in rural unlit areas, you'll understand why. The reasons are mentioned above, but I could not imagine driving with green or blue or white in pitch darkness for hours on end.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

AzNMpower32 said:


> When you drive for prolonged periods in rural unlit areas, you'll understand why. The reasons are mentioned above, but I could not imagine driving with green or blue or white in pitch darkness for hours on end.


Like you said the reasons are mentioned. The same color is used in airplane cockpit instruments because it is also easy to read and easy on the eyes.
cheers
vern


----------



## bluedogok (May 21, 2007)

AzNMpower32 said:


> When you drive for prolonged periods in rural unlit areas, you'll understand why. The reasons are mentioned above, but I could not imagine driving with green or blue or white in pitch darkness for hours on end.


I am used to the green lighting from driving Fords for many years and many miles, it was an adjustment at first when I had my RX-7 but everything is an adjustment from one vehicle to another. My wifes Escape has the green with white background dials, I preferred the green numbers on black background of my F-150 over hers. The electroluminescent instruments like on many of the Japanese cars and the Corvette seem like they could wear on you because they are so bright at a glance. I wish my Sirius PnP radio had adjustable color instead of just blue.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Call me sensitive, but after awhile in the darkness, little things like the green LEDs used for the Climate automatic and automatic headlamp control (X3) get annoying. I actually dim the instrument panel to about 50% unless I'm in a more urban area.

I used to have a Lexus ES300 with the electrolumscent panel, and it's not a huge issue in the city and suburbs where streets are primarily lit. But for example, the 1-hour drive between Richmond and "No-where", VA on I-64 does not have a single road lamp or sign illumination on the interstate or exits. It's this kind of driving that little details matter.


----------



## TyPe-ZeRo (Mar 3, 2007)

AzNMpower32 said:


> When you drive for prolonged periods in rural unlit areas, you'll understand why. The reasons are mentioned above, but I could not imagine driving with green or blue or white in pitch darkness for hours on end.


I know exactly what you mean. I honestly like it because it matches the "city" look. It blends in with all the yellow lighting at night. It's amazingly comfortable like you say.


----------



## Tabbie (Oct 21, 2008)

So not to disrupt your night vision.


----------



## Latoilette (May 1, 2008)

wow.. interesting. never thought of that before.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

TyPe-ZeRo said:


> *One night I was really high with a friend *and we were parked somewhere talking about cars. My friend asked, "Why does BMW use ugly orange to light up the instrument panel whereas VW uses the much nicer blue and red?"
> 
> I had fortunately read an article somewhere on the internet saying why specifically BMW uses orange. I said something like, "BMW uses the color orange because it's easy for the eyes to quickly adjust and be able to read and that despite it not being as inviting as other colors used in different cars, BMW decided it was the best color to quickly glance at and not be drawn in to for too long as you are supposed to keep your eyes on the road and not the lights that light up the gauges.".
> 
> However *now i'm having trouble locating that article *and that I want to be sure I have decent credibility before I spout things as fact. Hopefully someone can shed light as to why BMW uses orange? Thanks!


One thing leads to another....:eeps:

Anyways I love the amber lighting. I wish the whole interior lit up like that, there is a video of an e38 on youtube with amber lit footwells and rear seats. My dream upgrade.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

dannyc9997 said:


> One thing leads to another....:eeps:
> 
> Anyways I love the amber lighting. I wish the whole interior lit up like that, there is a video of an e38 on youtube with amber lit footwells and rear seats. My dream upgrade.


You'll be happy to know the interior of the new 7er has a lighting package that will light the whole interior with soft amber light.  Now you just have to scrape together $100k and buy one.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

tturedraider said:


> You'll be happy to know the interior of the new 7er has a lighting package that will light the whole interior with soft amber light.  Now you just have to scrape together $100k and buy one.


Yes I did know that....im deciding between buying a condo, or buying a fully loaded F01 and living with my mother. :rofl:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

dannyc9997 said:


> Yes I did know that....im deciding between buying a condo, or buying a fully loaded F01 and living with my mother. :rofl:


hmmmmm....condos are not Ultimate Driving Machines.....how well do you get along with your mother?


----------



## ddavtian (Mar 11, 2005)

If orange is better than other colors on eyes why other makers do not use it? I don't think BMW has the rights to it.

(BTW, I do like the orange color in my X5.)


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

ddavtian said:


> If orange is better than other colors on eyes why other makers do not use it? I don't think BMW has the rights to it.
> 
> (BTW, I do like the orange color in my X5.)


'Cause THEY don't build the Ultimate Driving Machines!  (They don't really care about the driving experience that much.)


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

ddavtian said:


> If orange is better than other colors on eyes why other makers do not use it? I don't think BMW has the rights to it.
> 
> (BTW, I do like the orange color in my X5.)


Because to the average, uninformed American, the gauges on a BMW don't look as cool, high-tech, or fancy. Many carmakers and dealerships depend on first impressions to sell. The fancy neon blue or white gauges on a Ford or Honda or Toyota impress folks  "Oh wow that's so high tech"

Thankfully, the F01 7er addresses that.


----------

